# Betta sits in the corner.



## EX5TASY (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new to the forums. Ive had my little guy for about 6 months now, and just up until recently I've noticed that he stays in one corner of the tank at the top and just sits there all day. I don't have a proper tank for him, he's in a fishbowl right now that probably barely holds one gallon one of water. 

I just moved recently and I noticed that his behavior and mood has changed. He used to be playful and would swim around all day, and also eat multiple times a day. Now in my new place he just sits there in the corner, and sometimes does not eat the pellets I give him. What could be the problem? Do I need a bigger tank? Is a heater really necessary for him?


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

yup- if he's cold or feeling claustrophobic those are the two most common reasons for malaise. Does he have a plant or hiding space? If you're short on funds you could probably still afford the large critter keeper- not much more trouble to look after than a bowl and having more space might perk him up. get a thermometer and figure out where the warmest spot in your place is- put him there- most bowl type situations can't take a heater- or you could upgrade to something like the Eclipse 3 which is what I have- they are easy to look after and last a long time and can take a mini-heater.


----------

